# [ClamAV-TK] Mise à jour (résolu)

## spy20

Bonjour,

je viens d'installer clamav et le GUI clamtk.

Ma question est : est-il vraiment à jour.

Comment faire pour le mettre à jour.

Les deux packages ont été installés avec emerge.

Ce que je ne comprends pas c'est les ronds rouges et la liste des MAJ disponiblent.

http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/7900/yseantivirus003.png

http://img855.imageshack.us/img855/328/misesjour004.png

Merci d'avance pour vos lumières

Cordialement,

SylvainLast edited by spy20 on Fri Jul 22, 2011 5:54 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## guilc

Il faut mettre à jour la base de virus de clamav.

Pour cela, il y a un outil (en cli) : freshclam. Tu peux le lancer au coup par coup, ou bien alors un script d'init lançant le démon est disponible. Ca devrait au moins te faire disparaitre le deuxième point rouge (le premier n'est pas clair pour moi)

----------

## spy20

Merci beaucoup, ça marche bien

En effet aprés avoir lancé freshclam cela corrige la maj de la base

```
freshclam 

ClamAV update process started at Wed Jul 20 20:39:24 2011

nonblock_connect: connect timing out (30 secs)

Can't connect to port 80 of host database.clamav.net (IP: 109.205.64.121)

Trying host database.clamav.net (193.218.105.9)...

Downloading main.cvd [100%]

main.cvd updated (version: 53, sigs: 846214, f-level: 53, builder: sven)

Downloading daily.cvd [100%]

daily.cvd updated (version: 13338, sigs: 159451, f-level: 60, builder: ccordes)

Downloading bytecode.cvd [100%]

bytecode.cvd updated (version: 144, sigs: 41, f-level: 60, builder: edwin)

Database updated (1005706 signatures) from database.clamav.net (IP: 193.218.105.9)

WARNING: Clamd was NOT notified: Can't connect to clamd through /var/run/clamav/clamd.sock

connect(): No such file or directory
```

Concernant le point rouge sur l'interface graphique tu n'as pas le soucis ? Moi ça me perturbe pas trpo, mise à part que c'est en gtk et c'est pas beau.

----------

## guilc

Non : j'utilise clamav comme composant de mon anti-spam (juste le démon clamd auquel on passe les mails). Donc aucune interface graphique.

Si tu veux une interface plus jolie, il existe une interface kde aussi (de mémoire, klamav), si les applis kde ont ta préférence

----------

## spy20

Ok, merci j'ai plus qu'à trouver à comment l'installer et après je testerais

----------

## guilc

En fait, laisse tomber klamav : je viens de regarder, il a été supprimé de l'arbre de portage, il n'est plus maintenu...

----------

## spy20

J'ai en effet constaté ceci

Me reste à voir tout de même en overlay et sur leur site, cela doit toujours être possible

----------

## spy20

Je vais laisser tomber Klamav car vu les erreurs qu'il me sort

```
Compiling arkollon

cd src/ && /usr/bin/qmake /tmp/selfgz1707012156/arkollon-0.4/src/src.pro -o Makefile

uic: File generated with too old version of Qt Designer (3.1)

uic: File generated with too old version of Qt Designer (3.1)

cd src/ && make -f Makefile

make[1] : on entre dans le répertoire « /tmp/selfgz1707012156/arkollon-0.4/src »

/usr/bin/uic wizardbase.ui -o ui_wizardbase.h

uic: File generated with too old version of Qt Designer (3.1)

File 'wizardbase.ui' is not valid

make[1]: *** [ui_wizardbase.h] Erreur 1

make[1] : on quitte le répertoire « /tmp/selfgz1707012156/arkollon-0.4/src »

make: *** [sub-src-make_default] Erreur 2

```

je m'en sors pas.

Je regarderais peut-être pour une protection en temps réel

----------

